# Zebra Obliqudens or Ruby Green or sp. 44 Thick Skin



## ElectricBlue (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi.

I'm in the process of redoing my fish tank. I've kept African Cichlids for many years, mostly Malawi, but the Vics have caught my eye.

I have a 46 gal bow front.

My options are (from my desired online vendor):
Zebra Obliquden
Ruby Green
and sp.44 Thick Skin.

I'm thinking about 4 of the above species 
6 assorted Aulonocara and 
4 Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusty)

Any recommendations on which of the Vic species?
These will be coming unsexed, so I'l like at least some color in the females...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I wouldn't keep the thick skin in with the two others. This thing told, yur combo may work.
xris


----------



## fish (Apr 25, 2003)

Thick Skin is a tough fish, try the Ruby Green. When the rest are full grown your tank will be overstocked IMO.


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

my male sp44 is 5+ inches so keep that in mind


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

my ruby green dominant is 4 inches and he is not even a year old.. He is one tough sob straight up.. I have seen him go wherever he wants in a tank with a dominant labeotropheus..this labeo is 5 inches plus and has mamed alot of fish the bugger... I would think twice about getting them in with those peacocks.. the male would kill them imo. O have seen ruby greens hit 5" and am sure mine will hit that in a few more months. If you really like them do a 46 species only ruby greens.. I had to move my rubies out of the malawi mbuna communtiy tank and put them in there own 4 ft tank.. seriously the males are menaces..all of this is ime..like it or lump it.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I, too, would recommend ruby greens in a species only 45 gallon. None of the others listed would really do well in a mix.

You could also do a species only tank with peacocks, if they were maylandi -- either the blue orchid or the sulfurhead. I recently went with a breeding colony of the former in a set-up somewhat like yours and I'm able to have more than one male. I'm very happy with the species.

I've had ruby greens. I'm not sure you could have more than one male in a 45 . . .


----------

